# Fox Daddy



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I just camouflaged my new Fox Daddy Decoy-----[airbrush]---This is a good little unit---also has 3 sounds and a led lite on top--It might be the only call you need for night hunting--Going to give it a good try out this fall-sb


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats a great camo job. That old road dog will never know what hit him!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Skip, good luck.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good skip and thanks for reminding me what I can use my airbrushes for, they have been packed away ever since I quit doing Taxidermy, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job skip


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, is it made by foxpro Skip?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup This decoy is made by FP---Fox pro Jack Daddy is its name---I think its going to be a winner-its not real loud but plenty for a decoy*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice. I was thinking about getting a foxjack for my caller.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice paint job skip.


----------

